# Could you please do a traceroute for me?



## Amitz (Jun 19, 2013)

Howdy!


May I be so keen to ask you guys for a favour?


I am looking for traceroutes from as many locations as possible to this IP:


173.249.154.20


Please kindly post your results here!


Thank you very much in advance...


Kind regards


-Amitz


P.S.: Don't be confused: I have posted the same request on WHT to get as many results as possible.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll do it (from Indianapolis, IN). Give me a sec...


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 19, 2013)

Tracing route to 173.249.154.20 over a maximum of 30 hops

 

  1     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1

  2    10 ms     9 ms    10 ms  10.63.0.1

  3     9 ms    10 ms    12 ms  ten9-0-1.indp11-ser2.bhn.net [72.31.202.148]

  4    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  ten0-1-0-2.indp10-car1.bhn.net [72.31.115.54]

  5    27 ms    24 ms    24 ms  pch4-10.clevohek-ccr02.mwrtn.rr.com [65.189.143.

26]

  6    28 ms    33 ms    31 ms  tge1-10-0-12.clevohek-ccr01.mwrtn.rr.com [65.189

.140.158]

  7    36 ms    34 ms    39 ms  ae-3-0.cr0.dca20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.70]

  8    46 ms    43 ms    49 ms  66.109.9.31

  9    53 ms    38 ms    41 ms  107.14.17.171

 10    42 ms   130 ms    40 ms  xe-4-3-0-xcr1.nyk.cw.net [195.2.5.29]

 11   114 ms   115 ms   132 ms  ae1-xcr1.nyb.cw.net [195.2.10.182]

 12   115 ms   117 ms   132 ms  ae0-xcr1.man.cw.net [195.2.28.169]

 13   135 ms   113 ms   113 ms  ae7-xcr1.bkl.cw.net [195.2.30.138]

 14   113 ms   126 ms   113 ms  ae13-xcr1.lnd.cw.net [195.2.10.241]

 15   113 ms   157 ms   115 ms  NTL-Interconnect-lnd.cw.net [195.2.9.150]

 16   119 ms   119 ms   118 ms  brnt-bb-1a-ae11-0.network.virginmedia.net [62.25

3.174.29]

 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 18   117 ms   113 ms   113 ms  linx-gw2.thdo.ncuk.net [195.66.236.240]

 19   119 ms   113 ms   126 ms  4d-gw1.thdo.ncuk.net [80.249.97.142]

 20   114 ms   114 ms   125 ms  4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com [37.209.223.9]

 21   120 ms   126 ms   121 ms  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com [37.209.223.5]

 22   113 ms   124 ms   131 ms  4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com [178.17.47.166]

 23   116 ms   113 ms     *     173.249.153.29

 24   140 ms   114 ms   114 ms  173.249.154.20

 

Trace complete.


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello Amitz,

Do you need a traceroute from specific country and/or specific location?


----------



## Corey (Jun 19, 2013)

grand rapids, mi 

1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  1.214 ms  0.872 ms  0.830 ms

 2  96.120.41.129 (96.120.41.129)  8.324 ms  7.832 ms  8.125 ms

 3  xe-8-0-0-32767-sur01.grandrapids.mi.michigan.comcast.net (68.86.140.89)  38.665 ms  9.807 ms  10.204 ms

 4  xe-4-0-0-0-sur02.grandrapids.mi.michigan.comcast.net (68.87.191.162)  10.020 ms

    xe-9-1-0-0-sur02.grandrapids.mi.michigan.comcast.net (68.85.223.254)  8.790 ms

    xe-4-1-0-0-sur02.grandrapids.mi.michigan.comcast.net (68.87.191.170)  13.851 ms

 5  te-0-1-0-11-ar01.pontiac.mi.michigan.comcast.net (68.85.223.21)  23.404 ms

    te-0-1-0-9-ar01.pontiac.mi.michigan.comcast.net (68.85.222.49)  20.398 ms

    te-0-11-0-2-ar01.pontiac.mi.michigan.comcast.net (69.139.255.33)  19.321 ms

 6  he-4-5-0-0-cr01.350ecermak.il.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.90.221)  31.505 ms  26.397 ms  24.140 ms

 7  pos-1-6-0-0-pe01.350ecermak.il.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.87.130)  24.715 ms  23.696 ms  32.143 ms

 8  xe-11-3-0.chicago2.chi.seabone.net (195.22.222.145)  23.484 ms  23.317 ms  44.146 ms

 9  xe-5-3-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.117)  106.851 ms

    xe-4-3-1.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.107)  111.158 ms

    xe-5-3-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.117)  109.535 ms

10  4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205)  115.259 ms  112.834 ms  112.906 ms

11  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  111.984 ms

    4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  111.747 ms  120.371 ms

12  4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  108.648 ms

    4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  107.805 ms  129.545 ms

13  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  112.778 ms  109.938 ms  109.639 ms

14  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  107.415 ms  120.547 ms  115.554 ms


----------



## fileMEDIA (Jun 19, 2013)

traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1 gateway.ipv4.fra.filemedia.net (62.113.241.1) [AS47447] 0.356 ms 0.290 ms 0.255 ms
 2 TenGigabitEthernet1-3.ar2.FRA4.gblx.net (64.214.146.113) [*]0.697 ms 0.690 ms 0.813 ms
 3 xe-0-1-0-7.r02.frnkge03.de.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.9.185) [AS2914] 1.193 ms 1.184 ms 1.216 ms
 4 ae-5.r21.frnkge03.de.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.162) [AS2914] 0.927 ms 1.035 ms 5.942 ms
 5 ae-3.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.137) [AS2914] 14.990 ms 16.135 ms 14.933 ms
 6 ae-1.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.25) [AS2914] 14.728 ms 19.804 ms 19.827 ms
 7 83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2) [AS2914] 14.038 ms 15.468 ms 16.580 ms
 8 4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18) [AS31463] 16.153 ms 18.390 ms 18.284 ms
 9 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22) [AS31463] 15.401 ms 20.660 ms 20.575 ms
10 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) [AS31463] 110.963 ms 110.854 ms 110.705 ms
11 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) [AS31463] 17.436 ms 17.378 ms 20.565 ms
12 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20) [AS31463] 15.127 ms 20.092 ms 14.013 ms
Location: Frankfurt, Germany (Global Switch)


----------



## Amitz (Jun 19, 2013)

EarthVPN said:


> Hello Amitz,
> 
> Do you need a traceroute from specific country and/or specific location?


No, nothing specific. Just as broad as possible. I would like to get an impression how the global routing to that IP looks like. So every location and every country is more than welcome!


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 19, 2013)

Should be OK for mine. HE says my AS has peering from TWC, Level3, XO and Qwest/Centurylink.


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 19, 2013)

Osaka, Japan


 2  121.83.233.29 (121.83.233.29)  2.162 ms  2.134 ms  2.100 ms
 3  58.191.151.1 (58.191.151.1)  4.310 ms  4.301 ms  4.264 ms
 4  180.145.255.81 (180.145.255.81)  4.232 ms  4.200 ms  4.168 ms
 5  xe-5-0-0.a21.osakjp01.jp.ra.gin.ntt.net (61.200.82.33)  4.127 ms  4.095 ms  4.062 ms
 6  ae-1.a21.tokyjp01.jp.ra.gin.ntt.net (61.213.162.77)  50.380 ms  13.019 ms  45.262 ms
 7  ae-11.r25.tokyjp05.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (61.213.162.173)  9.893 ms  9.837 ms  9.793 ms
 8  ae-1.r24.tokyjp05.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.184)  11.925 ms  11.851 ms  10.210 ms
 9  ae-3.r22.osakjp01.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.220)  25.084 ms  24.989 ms  25.005 ms
10  as-0.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.34)  270.509 ms  270.424 ms  262.242 ms
11  ae-2.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.41)  268.970 ms  278.203 ms  280.593 ms
12  83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2)  277.997 ms  268.737 ms  268.191 ms
13  4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18)  276.433 ms  283.159 ms  277.983 ms
14  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  277.283 ms  268.887 ms  276.825 ms
15  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  280.071 ms  279.839 ms  275.923 ms
16  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  276.084 ms  269.347 ms  275.867 ms
17  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  262.316 ms  269.643 ms  269.132 ms
Cape Town, South Africa


2  196.41.144.34 (196.41.144.34)  14.031 ms  14.047 ms  14.078 ms
 3  gigabitethernet5-1.cpt-hscore-1.mweb.co.za (196.28.178.65)  0.459 ms  0.491 ms  0.567 ms
 4  TenGigE0-0-0-2.11.cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (196.28.178.98)  145.776 ms tengige0-0-0-2.11.cpt-p-1.mweb.co.za (196.28.178.97)  147.458 ms TenGigE0-0-0-2.11.cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (196.28.178.98)  145.747 ms
 5  197-84-4-33.cpt.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.33)  146.702 ms  146.685 ms  146.661 ms
 6  197-84-4-193.cpt.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.193)  147.162 ms  147.524 ms 197-84-4-197.cpt.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.197)  147.554 ms
 7  176.67.177.131 (176.67.177.131)  147.992 ms  147.978 ms  147.949 ms
 8  ldn-b5-link.telia.net (62.115.13.13)  144.898 ms  146.230 ms  145.873 ms
 9  verio-129583-ldn-b5.telia.net (213.248.100.50)  146.541 ms  145.457 ms  145.584 ms
10  83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2)  146.204 ms  146.225 ms  146.124 ms
11  4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18)  146.910 ms  147.787 ms  147.796 ms
12  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  146.942 ms  147.669 ms  147.648 ms
13  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  185.834 ms  186.411 ms  193.048 ms
14  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  184.768 ms  184.549 ms  184.443 ms
15  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  145.772 ms  146.529 ms  147.262 ms
Chennai, India



 2  180.179.33.245 (180.179.33.245)  1.778 ms  1.746 ms  1.713 ms
 3  180.179.37.93 (180.179.37.93)  1.609 ms  1.583 ms  1.551 ms
 4  59.163.105.170.static-chennai.vsnl.net.in (59.163.105.170)  3.519 ms  3.479 ms  3.445 ms
 5  * * *
 6  ix-0-100.tcore1.MLV-Mumbai.as6453.net (180.87.38.5)  30.243 ms  32.496 ms  30.375 ms
 7  * if-9-5.tcore1.WYN-Marseille.as6453.net (80.231.217.17)  147.459 ms  148.722 ms
 8  if-2-2.tcore2.WYN-Marseille.as6453.net (80.231.217.2)  145.377 ms  145.344 ms  147.250 ms
 9  if-9-2.tcore2.L78-London.as6453.net (80.231.200.14)  149.267 ms  148.524 ms  147.140 ms
10  if-15-2.tcore2.LDN-London.as6453.net (80.231.131.118)  145.073 ms  145.106 ms  151.066 ms
11  * * Vlan758.icore2.LDN-London.as6453.net (80.231.62.2)  156.720 ms
12  xe-5-2-2.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.57)  152.625 ms  150.563 ms  150.905 ms
13  4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205)  161.007 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145)  150.767 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205)  155.622 ms
14  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  151.496 ms 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  154.940 ms  154.948 ms
15  4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  149.486 ms 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  153.773 ms  153.657 ms
16  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  155.658 ms  156.732 ms  154.659 ms
17  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  153.729 ms  153.697 ms  151.751 ms
Sao Paulo, Brazil


2  65.171.126.177.static.sp2.alog.com.br (177.126.171.65)  0.235 ms  0.219 ms  0.271 ms
 3  ae1-core-01.sp2.net.alog.com.br (177.126.190.185)  0.251 ms  0.295 ms  0.218 ms
 4  xe-0-2-0-edge-01.sp2.net.alog.com.br (177.126.190.205)  0.247 ms  0.260 ms  0.237 ms
 5  xe-0-1-0-100.sanpaolo8.spa.seabone.net (195.22.219.73)  0.869 ms  0.899 ms  0.864 ms
 6  xe-5-3-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.117)  218.014 ms  218.060 ms xe-4-3-1.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.107)  215.626 ms
 7  4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205)  214.678 ms  213.261 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145)  217.578 ms
 8  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  218.028 ms 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  219.648 ms  219.634 ms
 9  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  213.492 ms  215.774 ms 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  222.370 ms
10  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  224.380 ms  228.506 ms  224.483 ms
11  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  213.443 ms  214.905 ms  213.236 ms
Sydney, Australia


2  gw.r1.eqx.zonenetworks.com.au (122.252.3.190)  0.352 ms  0.340 ms  0.315 ms
 3  27.111.241.217 (27.111.241.217)  1.069 ms  1.051 ms  1.024 ms
 4  xe-0-1-1.gw101.sy1.ap.equinix.com (27.111.240.144)  0.861 ms  0.841 ms  0.817 ms
 5  202.68.67.177 (202.68.67.177)  0.972 ms  1.061 ms  1.173 ms
 6  xe-5-1-0.r05.sydnau01.au.bb.gin.ntt.net (202.68.64.162)  1.029 ms  1.008 ms  1.094 ms
 7  as-3.r23.tokyjp01.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.237)  156.120 ms  134.569 ms  134.640 ms
 8  ae-9.r25.tokyjp05.jp.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.165)  119.595 ms  114.923 ms  114.987 ms
 9  as-2.r22.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.78)  432.993 ms  444.390 ms  432.478 ms
10  ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197)  375.630 ms  353.751 ms  383.752 ms
11  ae-2.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.41)  373.164 ms  377.237 ms  389.075 ms
12  83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2)  372.758 ms  389.238 ms  382.206 ms
13  4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18)  360.897 ms  349.831 ms  388.038 ms
14  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  379.936 ms  350.423 ms  344.276 ms
15  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  375.086 ms  392.886 ms  356.869 ms
16  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  363.786 ms  359.259 ms  358.754 ms
17  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  360.055 ms  360.375 ms  376.931 ms

San Po Kong, Hong Kong


 4  220.73.154.165 (220.73.154.165)  2.174 ms  2.239 ms  2.341 ms
 5  112.174.80.1 (112.174.80.1)  2.301 ms  2.430 ms  2.169 ms
 6  112.174.87.158 (112.174.87.158)  36.855 ms  36.747 ms  36.671 ms
 7  ge1-1-0-114.singapore1.sin.seabone.net (93.186.133.45)  193.188 ms  193.219 ms  193.192 ms
 8  xe-4-0-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.150)  282.662 ms  342.203 ms  342.200 ms
 9  4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145)  274.648 ms  274.545 ms  274.579 ms
10  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  275.238 ms  275.195 ms 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  281.049 ms
11  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  279.955 ms  274.692 ms 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  274.457 ms
12  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  274.508 ms  274.540 ms  274.476 ms
13  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  280.721 ms  280.551 ms  280.641 ms
Beijing, China



```
2   (1.93.0.1)  2.167 ms  2.160 ms  2.142 ms
 3   (219.239.249.89)  3.476 ms  3.456 ms  3.436 ms
 4   (219.239.92.193)  3.384 ms  3.368 ms  3.347 ms
 5   (202.99.1.137)  3.263 ms  3.265 ms  3.258 ms
 6  202.99.1.133 (202.99.1.133)  3.207 ms 202.99.1.121 (202.99.1.121)  2.674 ms  1.881 ms
 7  106.3.103.1 (106.3.103.1)  26.684 ms  26.913 ms  27.561 ms
 8  220.181.182.77 (220.181.182.77)  10.692 ms  10.523 ms  10.361 ms
 9  220.181.177.65 (220.181.177.65)  795.407 ms  794.844 ms  (220.181.16.217)  718.061 ms
10   (220.181.0.37)  3.539 ms  (220.181.16.57)  7.558 ms  (220.181.0.193)  2.696 ms
11   (202.97.53.110)  3.735 ms 202.97.53.98 (202.97.53.98)  3.955 ms  (202.97.53.146)  3.267 ms
12  202.97.58.98 (202.97.58.98)  4.098 ms  3.613 ms  (202.97.53.238)  3.987 ms
13   (202.97.52.170)  163.051 ms  162.900 ms  165.989 ms
14   (202.97.49.82)  162.963 ms  163.244 ms  163.553 ms
15  * * *
16   (195.22.209.107)  312.388 ms  (89.221.43.117)  322.195 ms xe-4-3-1.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.107)  378.624 ms
17   (89.221.43.205)  321.386 ms  321.874 ms  (89.221.43.145)  322.139 ms
18   (37.209.223.5)  315.150 ms  317.912 ms  314.858 ms
19   (178.17.47.166)  333.966 ms  (178.17.47.170)  330.665 ms  322.990 ms
20   (173.249.153.29)  325.683 ms  327.662 ms  318.411 ms
21   (173.249.154.20)  320.907 ms  319.727 ms  318.214 ms
```


----------



## Amitz (Jun 19, 2013)

Wonderful! 

Thank you all very much!


----------



## 5n1p (Jun 19, 2013)

UK :



 1  1.108.255.149.in-addr.arpa (149.255.108.1)  0.785 ms  0.761 ms  0.883 ms
 2  87.117.211.41 (87.117.211.41)  0.397 ms  0.402 ms  0.396 ms
 3  593.core1.thn.as20860.net (62.233.127.173)  1.266 ms  1.264 ms  1.248 ms
 4  linx-gw1.thn.ncuk.net (195.66.224.240)  1.227 ms  1.280 ms  1.410 ms
 5  te2-1-9.star10g.bdr-rt3.thdo.ncuk.net (80.249.97.17)  1.181 ms  1.242 ms  1.374 ms
 6  4d-gw1.thdo.ncuk.net (80.249.97.142)  2.387 ms  2.094 ms  2.115 ms
 7  4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.9)  2.880 ms  2.847 ms  2.749 ms
 8  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  3.300 ms  3.281 ms  3.276 ms
 9  4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  5.634 ms  5.593 ms  5.573 ms
10  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  2.473 ms  2.440 ms  2.454 ms
11  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  2.449 ms  2.442 ms  2.436 ms
Estonia Talin:


1  46.22.209.211 (46.22.209.211)  0.049 ms  0.017 ms  0.014 ms
 2  80.79.118.193 (80.79.118.193)  0.353 ms  0.396 ms  0.449 ms
 3  r9-ge-0-2-1-0-Tln-Linx-EE.linxtelecom.net (195.222.7.169)  0.271 ms  0.250 ms  0.227 ms
 4  r9-ae2-0-Sln-Song-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.190)  5.851 ms  5.828 ms  5.807 ms
 5  r9-ae4-0-Sto-TC-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.193)  5.876 ms  5.859 ms  5.779 ms
 6  xe-10-0-2.stk30.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.102.65)  5.670 ms  5.727 ms  5.693 ms
 7  xe-11-2-0.ams10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.180.113)  30.445 ms xe-11-2-2.ams10.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.109.173)  28.206 ms xe-0-0-0.ams10.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.186.233)  25.956 ms
 8  r22.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (195.69.144.36)  51.273 ms  51.250 ms  30.731 ms
 9  ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197)  56.228 ms  38.574 ms  38.420 ms
10  ae-2.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.41)  57.562 ms  55.296 ms  45.903 ms
11  83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2)  41.681 ms  51.642 ms  59.030 ms
12  4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18)  59.049 ms  53.591 ms  55.534 ms
13  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  42.559 ms  55.322 ms  53.077 ms
14  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  52.627 ms  71.754 ms  53.933 ms
15  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  46.871 ms  49.065 ms  58.122 ms
16  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  56.777 ms  48.999 ms  58.819 ms
Italia Milan:

 


```
1  37-247-54.hosted.by.prometeus.net (37.247.54.1)  0.951 ms  0.900 ms  0.868 ms
 2  gw-cdlan-2.prometeus.cdlan.net (217.171.46.253)  0.496 ms  0.486 ms  0.521 ms
 3  ibgp-gw-core-a.cdlan.net (217.171.32.129)  0.420 ms  0.480 ms  0.690 ms
 4  te3-1-350.milano52.mil.seabone.net (195.22.192.2)  107.077 ms  107.165 ms  107.330 ms
 5  4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205)  22.859 ms  22.331 ms  22.329 ms
 6  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  23.152 ms  22.487 ms 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  22.677 ms
 7  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  33.154 ms 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  33.138 ms 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  33.091 ms
 8  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  22.566 ms  22.627 ms  22.200 ms
 9  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  22.646 ms  22.222 ms  22.106 ms
```


----------



## notFound (Jun 19, 2013)

[[email protected] ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. 37.220.104.* 0.0% 5 0.5 0.5 0.4 0.7 0.1
2. 93.191.33.161 0.0% 5 1.3 3.3 1.0 9.5 3.7
3. peer-08-linx.thn.v4.custdc.n 0.0% 5 1.6 1.9 1.6 2.4 0.3
4. ??? 100.0 5 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0
5. 4d-thn-bbr1-240.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 2.0 2.1 1.8 2.8 0.4
6. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 2.6 2.5 2.3 2.8 0.2
7. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 4.2 5.6 2.0 10.2 3.9
8. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 2.1 2.2 1.9 2.6 0.3
9. 173.249.154.20 0.0% 5 2.7 2.3 2.1 2.7 0.2


LDEX DC | London, UK.


[email protected] [~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. network.gbservers.co.uk 0.0% 5 1.8 1.8 1.0 2.8 0.8
2. network.gbservers.co.uk 0.0% 5 1.0 2.0 1.0 4.2 1.4
3. a.colo-hex.as29550.net 0.0% 5 1.7 4.3 1.7 14.8 5.9
4. vl668.the-7600.as29550.net 0.0% 5 2.2 12.5 1.8 32.5 14.5
5. 4d-dc-gw-a.lonap.net 0.0% 5 2.7 2.6 2.5 2.7 0.1
6. 4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 3.4 3.4 3.4 3.5 0.1
7. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 3.0 3.1 2.9 3.5 0.2
8. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 11.3 8.8 3.3 14.7 4.4
9. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 5.4 3.2 2.6 5.4 1.2
10. 173.249.154.20 0.0% 5 2.7 2.8 2.7 2.9 0.1


Pulsant DC | Berkshire, UK


[email protected]:~# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. escapefromla.hostigation.com 0.0% 5 0.3 0.3 0.2 0.4 0.1
2. hostg-quadra-gw.hostigation. 0.0% 5 0.7 1.7 0.6 5.4 2.1
3. colo-lax13 0.0% 5 25.0 6.4 0.5 25.0 10.6
4. 66.186.192.161 0.0% 5 5.0 2.9 0.7 5.0 2.0
5. lv-ten1-3-la-ten1-3.bboi.net 0.0% 5 6.5 7.0 6.5 8.4 0.8
6. chi-ten1-6-lv-ten1-3.bboi.ne 0.0% 5 50.7 50.8 50.7 50.8 0.0
7. 66.216.1.149 0.0% 5 69.8 70.0 69.6 70.8 0.5
8. ny60-po1-ny111-po1.bboi.net 0.0% 5 70.8 71.5 69.8 77.2 3.2
9. lon-vl14-ny60-vl14.bboi.net 0.0% 5 144.7 147.1 144.3 157.2 5.7
10. linx-gw1.thn.ncuk.net 0.0% 5 144.5 144.4 144.3 144.5 0.1
11. te2-1-9.star10g.bdr-rt3.thdo 0.0% 5 144.3 144.4 144.3 144.9 0.3
12. 4d-gw1.thdo.ncuk.net 0.0% 5 145.2 145.1 145.0 145.2 0.1
13. 4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 162.5 164.6 162.5 168.5 2.5
14. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 160.4 162.1 159.8 166.2 2.9
15. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 163.4 165.0 163.4 167.5 1.7
16. 173.249.153.29 20.0% 5 166.9 163.6 160.5 166.9 3.0
17. 173.249.154.20 20.0% 5 167.6 163.9 159.6 167.6 3.3


QuadraNet DC | Los Angeles, CA


[[email protected] ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. 199.192.231.1 0.0% 5 1.1 2.6 1.0 4.2 1.5
2. 69.55.139.129 0.0% 5 0.4 0.4 0.4 0.5 0.0
3. te0-3-0-4.mpd21.mci01.atlas. 0.0% 5 0.7 0.7 0.7 0.8 0.1
4. te0-0-0-1.mpd21.ord01.atlas. 0.0% 5 13.1 13.2 12.8 14.1 0.5
5. be2006.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cog 0.0% 5 13.1 13.1 13.0 13.1 0.0
6. telecomitalia.ord03.atlas.co 0.0% 5 12.8 12.8 12.8 12.9 0.0
7. xe-8-3-0.londra32.lon.seabon 0.0% 5 106.9 107.0 106.9 107.1 0.1
8. 4d-data-center.londra32.lon. 0.0% 5 107.1 107.1 107.1 107.1 0.0
9. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 108.9 108.5 108.2 108.9 0.3
10. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 116.1 113.4 107.1 117.3 4.5
11. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 106.7 106.8 106.7 106.9 0.1
12. 173.249.154.20 20.0% 5 127.1 125.1 114.3 134.6 8.4


Sofnet | Kansas City, MO


[[email protected] ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. snelis.com 0.0% 5 5.6 4.9 0.3 8.1 3.2
2. 100ge.cr1.smartdc.i3d.net 0.0% 5 0.4 1.0 0.4 3.7 1.5
3. 20ge-4-3.cr0.smartdc.i3d.net 0.0% 5 0.3 5.0 0.3 12.4 6.3
4. peer-08-linx.thn.v4.custdc.n  0.0% 5 7.2 10.1 7.1 21.7 6.5
5. ??? 100.0 5 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0
6. 4d-thn-bbr1-240.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 8.1 8.1 8.0 8.2 0.1
7. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 9.1 9.0 8.8 9.2 0.2
8. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 13.7 10.8 8.6 14.5 3.0
9. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 17.2 9.8 7.9 17.2 4.1
10. 173.249.154.20 0.0% 5 7.8 7.9 7.8 8.6 0.4


i3d SmarDC | Rotterdam, The Netherlands


[[email protected] ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. static.razorinc.net 0.0% 5 0.7 0.9 0.7 1.1 0.2
2. mx1.phl1.razorinc.net 0.0% 5 0.8 0.8 0.5 1.1 0.2
3. xe-0-2-0.phi10.ip4.tinet.net 0.0% 5 0.7 10.6 0.7 49.6 21.8
4. xe-7-2-1.was14.ip4.tinet.net 40.0% 5 4.0 4.4 4.0 4.5 0.3
5. tiscali.ash.seabone.net 0.0% 5 4.6 5.1 4.1 7.9 1.6
6. xe-8-3-0.londra32.lon.seabon 0.0% 5 83.5 83.7 83.5 84.2 0.3
7. 4d-data-center.londra32.lon. 0.0% 5 84.5 84.6 84.1 85.0 0.4
8. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 84.9 85.5 84.9 86.0 0.5
9. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 98.9 99.1 93.1 104.9 4.3
10. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 84.8 84.8 84.6 84.8 0.1
11. 173.249.154.20 0.0% 5 84.8 84.8 84.6 85.1 0.2


Razor DC | Philadelphia, PA


[[email protected] ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. 162.212.57.* 0.0% 5 2.1 2.1 2.1 2.2 0.1
2. r1-side-from-bc2.inceronetwo 0.0% 5 0.4 0.4 0.3 0.4 0.0
3. te2-2.ccr01.dfw10.atlas.coge 0.0% 5 0.5 44.7 0.4 163.2 70.9
4. te0-5-0-0.ccr22.dfw01.atlas. 0.0% 5 1.2 1.3 1.2 1.3 0.1
5. te0-3-0-6.ccr22.mci01.atlas. 0.0% 5 11.1 11.1 11.0 11.1 0.1
6. te0-5-0-4.ccr22.ord01.atlas. 0.0% 5 23.6 23.3 23.2 23.6 0.2
7. be2003.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cog 0.0% 5 23.4 23.5 23.4 23.8 0.2
8. telecomitalia.ord03.atlas.co 0.0% 5 23.1 33.6 23.1 75.4 23.4
9. xe-7-1-0.londra32.lon.seabon 0.0% 5 112.6 112.6 112.5 112.8 0.1
10. 4d-data-center.londra32.lon. 0.0% 5 113.3 113.5 113.3 113.6 0.1
11. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 113.9 113.9 113.9 114.1 0.1
12. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 121.7 119.1 113.5 122.6 4.2
13. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 113.6 113.6 113.6 113.7 0.0
14. 173.249.154.20 20.0% 5 113.8 113.6 113.4 113.8 0.2


Incero network | Dallas, TX


[email protected] [~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. pm38.prometeus.net 0.0% 5 0.1 0.1 0.1 0.1 0.0
2. gw-cdlan-2.prometeus.cdlan.n 0.0% 5 0.5 0.4 0.3 0.5 0.1
3. ibgp-gw-core-a.cdlan.net 0.0% 5 0.4 0.5 0.3 0.7 0.2
4. te3-1-350.milano52.mil.seabo 0.0% 5 0.5 0.5 0.5 0.7 0.1
5. 4d-data-center.londra32.lon. 0.0% 5 22.2 22.1 21.9 22.3 0.2
6. 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 22.4 22.3 22.1 22.4 0.1
7. 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 25.9 27.8 21.9 34.8 5.9
8. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 22.0 22.0 22.0 22.1 0.0
9. 173.249.154.20 0.0% 5 22.0 22.1 22.0 22.3 0.1


Prometeus network | Milan, Italy


[[email protected]c ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. nycservers.dmarc.lga1.amcbb. 0.0% 5 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.1 0.0
2. ve240.cr1.lga3.amcbb.net 0.0% 5 2.5 2.5 0.7 4.0 1.5
3. ve90.cr1.lga3.amcbb.net 0.0% 5 1.6 1.6 1.4 1.7 0.1
4. ny60-po1-ny111-po1.bboi.net 0.0% 5 1.5 4.3 1.5 12.1 4.6
5. lon-vl14-ny60-vl14.bboi.net 0.0% 5 210.5 119.8 75.5 210.5 52.8
6. linx-gw1.thn.ncuk.net 0.0% 5 72.2 72.2 72.0 72.6 0.2
7. te2-1-9.star10g.bdr-rt3.thdo 0.0% 5 72.2 73.2 71.9 77.1 2.2
8. 4d-gw1.thdo.ncuk.net 0.0% 5 83.0 83.2 83.0 83.4 0.2
9. 4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 83.5 83.7 83.5 83.9 0.2
10. 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 77.4 77.3 77.0 77.7 0.2
11. 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 73.5 77.7 73.2 85.2 4.9
12. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 76.4 76.7 76.4 77.1 0.2
13. 173.249.154.20 0.0% 5 74.7 75.6 72.9 83.3 4.3


NYCServers network | New York City, NY


[[email protected] ~]# mtr --report 173.249.154.20 --report-cycles=5
HOST: Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
1. 199.101.9*.** 0.0% 5 0.4 0.4 0.4 0.5 0.0
2. ae5-1733.cr2.atl1.us.nlayer. 0.0% 5 0.2 0.4 0.2 0.8 0.3
3. vlan-74.ar1.atl1.us.nlayer.n 0.0% 5 4.9 3.5 1.7 4.9 1.6
4. ae-7.r04.atlnga05.us.bb.gin. 0.0% 5 1.0 1.2 0.9 2.2 0.6
5. ae-8.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin. 0.0% 5 34.6 40.8 33.4 60.6 11.6
6. ae-5.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin. 0.0% 5 19.2 30.8 19.2 53.0 15.8
7. ae-0.r22.nycmny01.us.bb.gin. 0.0% 5 21.1 26.1 20.2 45.7 11.0
8. ae-5.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin. 0.0% 5 101.7 107.5 96.6 129.3 12.7
9. ae-1.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin. 0.0% 5 97.6 98.8 97.6 100.4 1.1
10. 83.231.148.2 0.0% 5 94.9 95.5 94.6 96.5 0.8
11. 4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 105.9 97.8 93.6 105.9 5.1
12. 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 97.2 100.5 97.2 109.1 4.9
13. 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com 0.0% 5 115.3 110.8 104.2 115.3 5.9
14. 173.249.153.29 0.0% 5 107.3 104.1 97.5 109.3 6.0
15. 173.249.154.20 20.0% 5 108.8 100.6 93.8 108.8 7.0


QPS network | Atlanta, GA


----------



## fisle (Jun 20, 2013)

From Tampere, Finland:
 


```
traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1)  5.569 ms  5.546 ms  6.095 ms
 2  dsl-trebrasgw1-54fa40-1.dhcp.inet.fi (84.250.64.1)  25.145 ms  25.147 ms  25.140 ms
 3  141.208.23.61 (141.208.23.61)  25.118 ms  25.119 ms  25.111 ms
 4  hkiasbr2-s0-0-0.datanet.tele.fi (141.208.8.14)  27.671 ms hkiasbr1-o-4.datanet.tele.fi (141.208.25.86)  28.587 ms  28.582 ms
 5  hls-b2-link.telia.net (213.248.75.17)  28.406 ms hls-b1-link.telia.net (213.248.68.209)  28.153 ms hls-b2-link.telia.net (213.248.75.17)  28.376 ms
 6  s-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.250.60)  36.647 ms s-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.247.220)  29.964 ms s-bb3-link.telia.net (80.91.245.34)  32.809 ms
 7  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.50)  58.911 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net (213.155.132.153)  158.974 ms ffm-bb1-link.telia.net (80.239.147.174)  71.414 ms
 8  ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.155.132.211)  55.152 ms ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.155.135.11)  60.025 ms ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.155.132.209)  59.076 ms
 9  ntt-ic-155239-ffm-b12.c.telia.net (213.248.72.10)  59.262 ms  57.053 ms  58.527 ms
10  ae-5.r21.frnkge03.de.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.162)  57.035 ms  63.006 ms  59.767 ms
11  ae-3.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.137)  87.871 ms  87.868 ms  72.469 ms
12  ae-1.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.25)  63.645 ms  67.601 ms  69.492 ms
13  83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2)  65.738 ms  72.391 ms  64.250 ms
14  4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18)  69.753 ms  70.264 ms  70.245 ms
15  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  67.664 ms  70.946 ms *
16  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  73.483 ms  73.271 ms  73.265 ms
17  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  66.568 ms *  59.448 ms
18  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  61.205 ms  66.823 ms  60.974 ms
```


----------



## Amitz (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you all, guys! 

What do you think about the routing? I would say that it could be worse...

Kind regards

Amitz


----------



## Shados (Jun 20, 2013)

Adelaide, Australia (colocity):




 
traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

1 119-252-16-38.rc1dd.adl.colocity.com (119.252.16.38) 42.210 ms 6.240 ms 6.186 ms

2 g3-4.c45.cor-e.adl.colocity.com (119.252.31.209) 6.134 ms 6.124 ms 6.110 ms

3 ge-1-801.bdr2.dc1.adl.colocity.com (119.252.0.93) 0.548 ms 0.525 ms 0.549 ms

4 ge-1-902.bdr2.dc2.adl.colocity.com (119.252.0.110) 0.745 ms 0.778 ms 0.908 ms

5 ge-0-0-2-106.bdr02.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (119.161.94.65) 0.539 ms 0.514 ms 0.697 ms

6 ge-0-0-0-1.cor01.adl01.sa.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.46) 179.534 ms 180.096 ms 180.053 ms

7 ten-0-1-0-1.cor01.mel03.vic.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.198.45) 180.155 ms 180.149 ms 180.139 ms

8 ip-159.196.31.114.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.159) 179.678 ms 180.072 ms 180.026 ms

9 ten-0-1-0-0.cor03.syd03.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.196.162) 180.101 ms 180.263 ms 180.263 ms

10 ten-0-5-0-1.cor01.syd04.nsw.VOCUS.net.au (175.45.72.118) 179.910 ms 179.369 ms 179.363 ms

11 ten-0-0-0-1.cor02.sjc01.ca.VOCUS.net (114.31.199.36) 181.767 ms 181.754 ms 183.086 ms

12 ip-245.199.31.114.VOCUS.net.au (114.31.199.245) 180.204 ms 180.230 ms 180.229 ms

13 10gigabitethernet3-2.core1.sjc1.he.net (64.71.184.45) 180.715 ms 180.724 ms 180.718 ms

14 10gigabitethernet1-4.core1.pao1.he.net (72.52.92.113) 189.824 ms 190.022 ms 181.150 ms

15 paloalto1.pao.seabone.net (198.32.176.70) 181.043 ms 181.236 ms 180.425 ms

16 xe-5-3-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.117) 328.461 ms 325.055 ms xe-8-3-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.119) 322.211 ms

17 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205) 320.608 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145) 329.911 ms 329.745 ms

18 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22) 331.457 ms 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5) 328.921 ms 323.987 ms

19 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) 328.100 ms 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166) 327.905 ms 328.715 ms

20 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 331.010 ms 321.358 ms 326.845 ms

21 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20) 330.576 ms 318.964 ms 320.963 ms

Melbourne, Australia (residential ):


```
traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 home.gateway.home.gateway (192.168.1.254) 0.487 ms 1.028 ms 1.025 ms
2 * * *
3 22.2.96.58.static.exetel.com.au (58.96.2.22) 28.899 ms 28.894 ms 30.040 ms
4 5.ge-0-0-1.GW3.MEL1.ALTER.NET (203.166.42.77) 32.499 ms 34.141 ms 34.137 ms
5 0.ge-5-0-0.XL4.MEL1.ALTER.NET (210.80.33.109) 36.086 ms 38.751 ms 41.230 ms
6 0.so-0-2-1.XT4.SYD4.Alter.Net (210.80.33.217) 53.356 ms 51.081 ms 53.158 ms
7 0.ge-6-0-0.IL2.SAC2.Alter.Net (210.80.51.114) 207.482 ms 0.so-7-1-0.IL2.LAX12.ALTER.NET (210.80.48.117) 184.419 ms 186.313 ms
8 0.xe-3-3-0.IL4.LAX9.ALTER.NET (152.63.114.17) 187.476 ms 0.xe-3-3-0.IL4.SAC1.ALTER.NET (152.63.48.113) 189.915 ms 188.303 ms
9 0.ae6.BR1.LAX15.ALTER.NET (140.222.225.137) 189.348 ms 0.xe-9-1-0.BR1.SJC7.ALTER.NET (152.63.51.101) 193.476 ms 192.892 ms
10 ae-7.r05.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.85) 189.414 ms xe-0-1-0-13.r07.snjsca04.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.9.249) 192.799 ms ae-7.r05.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.85) 187.698 ms
11 ae-5.r21.lsanca03.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.85) 189.565 ms 187.605 ms 188.291 ms
12 ae-2.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.54) 259.804 ms 256.131 ms 254.939 ms
13 ae-0.r21.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.5) 253.305 ms 260.552 ms 251.747 ms
14 ae-2.r23.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.145) 377.941 ms ae-0.r22.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.125) 394.551 ms 403.157 ms
15 ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197) 401.917 ms 409.491 ms ae-0.r22.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.125) 429.892 ms
16 ae-5.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.197) 443.949 ms 415.393 ms 414.700 ms
17 ae-2.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.41) 413.240 ms 406.026 ms 83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2) 382.534 ms
18 83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2) 375.771 ms 377.919 ms 4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18) 350.359 ms
19 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22) 344.020 ms 4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18) 330.122 ms 328.139 ms
20 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22) 333.461 ms 335.234 ms 420.496 ms
21 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) 414.675 ms 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 392.956 ms 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) 403.977 ms
22 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20) 390.646 ms 398.123 ms 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 337.121 ms
```


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

OVH Beauharnois:


traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets
1 bhs1.cloud.tortois.es (142.4.216.9) 0.093 ms 0.138 ms 0.067 ms
2 142.4.216.252 (142.4.216.252) 116.306 ms 0.509 ms 0.334 ms
3 * * *
4 * 198.27.73.204 (198.27.73.204) 8.732 ms *
5 * * *
6 linx-gw2.thdo.ncuk.net (195.66.236.240) 80.998 ms 81.066 ms 80.964 ms
7 4d-gw1.thdo.ncuk.net (80.249.97.142) 78.429 ms 78.515 ms 78.912 ms
8 4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.9) 78.892 ms 79.111 ms 79.796 ms
9 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5) 82.778 ms 82.437 ms 82.384 ms
10 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166) 82.527 ms 79.597 ms 89.982 ms
11 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 79.269 ms 79.189 ms 79.142 ms
12 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20) 78.435 ms 78.227 ms 78.282 ms

TortoiseLabs Miami:


traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets
1 10.127-246-172.rdns.scalabledns.com (172.246.127.10) 0.046 ms 0.041 ms 0.037 ms
2 9.127-246-172.rdns.scalabledns.com (172.246.127.9) 0.279 ms 0.210 ms 0.186 ms
3 69.189-80-192.rdns.scalabledns.com (192.80.189.69) 0.291 ms 0.305 ms 0.184 ms
4 38.88.36.5 (38.88.36.5) 0.769 ms 0.614 ms 0.401 ms
5 te0-6-0-5.ccr21.mia01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.201) 0.735 ms te0-6-0-5.ccr22.mia01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.205) 0.610 ms te0-6-0-5.ccr21.mia01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.201) 0.648 ms
6 te0-1-0-3.ccr21.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.1.186) 0.713 ms te0-6-0-0.ccr21.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.246) 0.814 ms te0-1-0-0.ccr21.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.250) 0.955 ms
7 telecomitalia.mia03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.11.38) 0.398 ms 0.424 ms 0.348 ms
8 xe-4-3-1.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.107) 98.524 ms 98.537 ms xe-7-1-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.105) 103.003 ms
9 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205) 99.800 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145) 99.441 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205) 99.936 ms
10 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5) 104.330 ms 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22) 104.453 ms 100.172 ms
11 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166) 100.656 ms 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) 104.981 ms 107.565 ms
12 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 99.523 ms 99.488 ms 103.972 ms
13 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20) 104.158 ms 99.764 ms 104.443 ms

TortoiseLabs Los Angeles:


traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets
1 lax0.cloud.tortois.es (198.56.193.26) 0.306 ms 1.073 ms 0.197 ms
2 198-56-193-25.gateway.lax.core.tortois.es (198.56.193.25) 0.619 ms 8.028 ms 2.179 ms
3 97-68-48-199.rdns.scalabledns.com (199.48.68.97) 0.275 ms 1.241 ms 1.364 ms
4 dc03r01bg02.scalabledns.com (199.48.68.41) 0.695 ms 0.571 ms 0.241 ms
5 64.71.153.33 (64.71.153.33) 0.373 ms 2.376 ms 3.669 ms
6 10gigabitethernet9-5.core1.sjc2.he.net (184.105.213.6) 19.246 ms 10.564 ms te0-3-0-1.mpd21.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.28.133) 1.087 ms
7 te0-0-0-7.mpd22.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.3.94) 13.205 ms te0-3-0-4.ccr22.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.45.98) 13.094 ms te0-0-0-7.ccr21.sfo01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.3.194) 14.153 ms
8 * * *
9 xe-7-1-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.105) 145.503 ms telecomitalia.sjc04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.9.62) 12.158 ms 11.749 ms
10 xe-8-3-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.119) 145.597 ms xe-7-1-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.105) 146.009 ms 142.706 ms
11 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145) 142.367 ms 144.786 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205) 144.442 ms
12 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) 154.194 ms 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166) 157.396 ms 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170) 154.697 ms
13 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 144.132 ms 143.716 ms 143.923 ms
14 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20) 143.218 ms 143.381 ms 173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29) 147.067 ms

TortoiseLabs London (Telehouse Docklands):


```
traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 46 byte packets
 1  lhr0.cloud.tortois.es (88.150.199.50)  0.080 ms  0.036 ms  0.025 ms
 2  h88-150-199-49.host.redstation.co.uk (88.150.199.49)  0.648 ms  0.556 ms  0.575 ms
 3  h185-5-2-229.host.redstation.co.uk (185.5.2.229)  21.448 ms  0.234 ms  0.214 ms
 4  h176-227-222-189.host.redstation.co.uk (176.227.222.189)  65.779 ms  23.472 ms  52.573 ms
 5  4d-dc-gw-a.lonap.net (5.57.80.32)  4.585 ms  5.208 ms  4.680 ms
 6  4d-thn-bbr1-003.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.9)  5.416 ms  5.272 ms  5.037 ms
 7  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  5.294 ms  4.906 ms  4.764 ms
 8  4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  14.983 ms  5.100 ms  4.540 ms
 9  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  4.586 ms  4.596 ms  4.526 ms
10  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  4.612 ms  4.626 ms  4.603 ms
```


----------



## Zach (Jun 20, 2013)

From South Bend, IN:


```
traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  67.214.170.193.gw.smart-dns.net (67.214.170.193)  0.141 ms  0.152 ms  0.162 ms
 2  gi1-29.ccr01.sbn01.atlas.cogentco.com (38.104.216.161)  0.965 ms  0.975 ms  1.260 ms
 3  te0-7-0-31.mpd21.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.27.61)  4.210 ms  4.214 ms  4.284 ms
 4  be2006.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.18)  4.410 ms be2004.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.10)  4.502 ms  4.294 ms
 5  telecomitalia.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.13.202)  3.911 ms  3.951 ms  3.968 ms
 6  xe-4-3-1.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.107)  110.252 ms  106.418 ms xe-7-1-0.londra32.lon.seabone.net (195.22.209.105)  156.679 ms
 7  4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.145)  97.668 ms 4d-data-center.londra32.lon.seabone.net (89.221.43.205)  94.412 ms  94.326 ms
 8  4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  93.935 ms 4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  94.701 ms 4d-byf-bbr2-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.5)  94.650 ms
 9  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  98.333 ms 4d-byf-f10-244.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.166)  98.139 ms 4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  98.372 ms
10  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  96.984 ms  97.107 ms  96.570 ms
11  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  93.836 ms  97.958 ms  97.739 ms
```


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

Amitz said:


> Thank you all, guys!
> 
> What do you think about the routing? I would say that it could be worse...
> 
> ...


Single-homed to Seabone with supplemental peering.  It could certainly be better too...


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Southern Indiana:


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 173.249.154.20
traceroute to 173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  2.116 ms  2.178 ms  2.277 ms
 2  10.194.144.2 (10.194.144.2)  7.288 ms  7.626 ms  7.864 ms
 3  69.174.129.30 (69.174.129.30)  8.354 ms  8.862 ms  9.333 ms
 4  130.xe-8-0-1.er1.ord7.us.above.net (208.184.78.61)  14.955 ms  15.065 ms  14.946 ms
 5  xe-1-0-0.er2.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.26.6)  14.422 ms  14.537 ms xe-0-0-0.er2.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.26.246)  14.180 ms
 6  zayo-ntt.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.12.126)  15.891 ms  11.526 ms  11.255 ms
 7  ae-7.r20.chcgil09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.145)  33.599 ms  33.694 ms  33.808 ms
 8  ae-4.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.41)  36.564 ms  38.162 ms  37.410 ms
 9  ae-0.r22.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.72)  60.911 ms  38.381 ms  38.496 ms
10  ae-5.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.127)  116.236 ms  116.117 ms  106.610 ms
11  ae-1.r02.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.25)  112.955 ms  119.839 ms  119.829 ms
12  83.231.148.2 (83.231.148.2)  101.065 ms  113.600 ms  112.749 ms
13  4d-mer-bbr1-004.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.18)  114.564 ms  114.318 ms  105.291 ms
14  4d-byf-bbr1-012.4d-dc.com (37.209.223.22)  108.907 ms  114.770 ms  109.888 ms
15  4d-byf-f10-246.4d-dc.com (178.17.47.170)  112.749 ms  112.646 ms  112.857 ms
16  173.249.153.29 (173.249.153.29)  115.477 ms  107.844 ms  109.955 ms
17  173.249.154.20 (173.249.154.20)  108.838 ms  108.937 ms  116.543 ms
```


----------



## Amitz (Jun 20, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Single-homed to Seabone with supplemental peering.  It could certainly be better too...


It should be a blend of:

 

* Telecom Italia

* Cogent

* Global Crossing

* LonAP Peering

 

Looking at the other traceroutes, I see some more carriers than only Seabone (Telecom Italia).

Sure, it could be better. I am not a too big friend of Cogent, for example. But it could be worse, I guess, from what I have seen here through the traceroutes.


----------

